# H: 40k chaos W: ££ or FW HH might consider dark angels



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i have a 
a converted abaddon the dispoiler - looks really nice and painted to a good standard
kharn the betrayer unpainted, just undercoated
dark vengeance chaos lord
6 chosen from dark vengance
12 khrone berzerkers - champion power sword
12 khorne berzerkers- champion power fist
5 possessed marines
chaos land raider - under coated red the lascannon sponsons are still on the sprue
carry case
predator all lascannons, sponsons will need to be attached- undercoated 

willing to take offers on it all or may consider selling off in parts, im open to offers

i can supply pictures if needed


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

you should probly say what you want. What ranges?? Fantasy? 40k? Eldar? FW makes em all


----------

